# Why does it keep saying that my INbox is Full??



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

Why does it keep saying my inbox is full???

I have cleared it, yet I keep getting a corresponence that my Inbox is full when people try to PM me. 

What do I do

Thx
PAUL


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Why does it keep saying my inbox is full???
> 
> I have cleared it, yet I keep getting a corresponence that my Inbox is full when people try to PM me.
> ...




Paul,

Have you checked the Sent Box?

It automatically saves a copy. check this and then see if all is well?
:asian:


Hey Paul Look after this Thread Kaith has done a much better job then me explaining it all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 13, 2003)

To check your PM box for 'hidden' messages:

1- Goto your PM inbox

2- make certain " Show Messages From: " says "The Beginning".

Delete old messages.

3- Jump to folder "Sent Items"  Make sure that also shows from 'The Beginning'

Delete old sent messages

4- Jump to folder ">Message Tracking"  Make sure that also shows from the beginning.

End tracking and remove old msgs here.

5- Repeat for any other folders you may have.


If you find none, and still have an indication that your box is full, contact an admin and we can 'nuke' the box clean for you.  Keep in mind, this is an 'all-or-nothing' nuke, so save anything important.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

I Rich was right...it was my "sent" box.

Can someone send me a "test" in my PM box please.

Thank you.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2003)

Sent one!
Test


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 13, 2003)

THANKS...IT WORKED!


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 13, 2003)

Anyway that our messages can be archived locally before we purge?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2003)

Not that I know of.  I'll check into things a bit though.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *Anyway that our messages can be archived locally before we purge? *



That would be nice to have that feature.  I have a few messages that I want to keep for a while.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

Let us know if there is anything else useful too.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2003)

What I've done is a FILE-Save As and saved the page as an html file into 'My Documents'.

You can also create a 'saved' folder to toss em, however they do count against the total messages.

In most cases, its message tracking that causes the bottleneck.

:asian:


----------

